# Advice for a new turkey hunter



## deputy (Feb 2, 2002)




----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

do you know Lovett Williams? He has a camp for Ocellated in Belize. Does he hunt the Ocellateds off the roost at night, do you know?


----------



## Randy Kidd (Apr 21, 2001)

Keep it coming Phenix..I have only been chasing Turkeys for five years..and I make mistakes every year, I learn from them (mostly  ) Any tips I can learn from here lessens my chance of making another one in the field..I want to hear more.


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

I have taken 6 toms. 1 with a bow from my treestand with a muzzy 100gr 3 blade. I have been busted 4-5 times trying to draw on turkeys from a treestand. They have busted me as the past in exactly the same spot that I have drawn and taken many deer. Turkeys are quit aware that danger comes from above. Probably something they learn when they are small enough to be eaten by hawks and owls. 
I have a buddy that took one with his bow from a ground blind this year .He said it was much easier to get to full draw. I would consider using a good ground blind to conceal yourself instead of from a treestand.

Listen to any tips Phenix has. I was lucky to take 1 Turkey with my bow, she has a Grand slam...! My godess!!!


----------



## phenix (Dec 17, 2004)

No Linda, I hunted with Balam outfitters near Guatamala and the owner of El Halcon, Manual Enriguez. Both are great outfitters. The guy you are mentioning may be one of the two that is figuring out how to talk ocellated. I can't wait. As soon as it is perfected I will be going back to hunt them in the daylight. I believe Joe Magini from Grand Rapids, who carries 3 world slams, hunts Belize. that may be the same guy he hunts with. Belize is also where they do most of the research on this bird. Is Lovett's operation named Wing Shooters? I went with the same people Michelle Bartimus did, since she was able to complete her slam with a muzzleloader. If he shares his knowledge about Ocellated birds, I would love to pick his brain. 
Susan


----------



## phenix (Dec 17, 2004)

Dear Mr Kidd, If you share a turkey story with us, I will swap stories with you!

W.E. Coyote,
Thank You for the compliment. Trees are near impossible and take a long time to perfect. It is however the most effective way to hunt them. They do not run off, when pinned to the ground!:evil: Gillie suit with alterations is also recommended for a tree hunt.
Big Easy, I think your best bet, your first time is a blind, it will also allow for you to learn and study their behavior. (please don't let Bill Zearing know I said that) he hates pop ups. :chillin: 
Susan


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

one of, if not the, most knowledgeable wild turkey biologist/expert in the country, born and raised on Osceolas in the Florida swamps, still his preferred sub-species. Author of numerous books on the wild turkey, as well as cassettes under the name "Real Turkeys". One of the people responsible for popularizing the cassette tape to teach people how to turkey call. Does regular columns in Turkey & Turkey Hunting, or at least he used to.

http://www.lovettwilliams.com

He also has a Gould's camp in Sonora, Mexico, and his Osceola camp, the Fish Eating Creek Camp near Naples, Florida, is world-reknown.

And he's the nicest guy in the world. Absolutely no ego. Has my absolute respect, whatever he says I believe, no questions asked. He taught me how to call in fall Osceola toms over the phone...he calls the Oscellateds, I'm sure. He's told me many stories about his hunts in Belize. Someday...when I get the money...  

Before I die, I'm bound and determined to do a hunt with him for Gould's. Again, just a matter of money...mostly airfare to El Paso.


----------



## WinMag (Dec 19, 2004)

I want to clarify before someone gets into trouble. Treestand turkey hunting in Michigan is legal ONLY while bowhunting. All shotgun turkey hunting must be done from the ground. 

Bow Turkey: Treestand or Ground.

Shotgun Turkey: Ground Only.


----------



## phenix (Dec 17, 2004)

Linda, I do believe that is the guy Joe was talking about . I will ask him. I was very fortunate to have the caliber of coaches/mentors in my corner,that I did, when I set out on my turkey quest. I just wish I would have had Mr Williams in my arsenal.

There are so many amazing turkey professionals out there. I am happy and honored to be able to say I know a few. Even the unsung heroes that live there whole life having the unbelievable amount of turkey knowledge they have, but are not recoginized as a turkey expert. If I had the time I would pick every brain that has hunted a turkey. 
Susan


----------

